# Controlled Burn Opps!



## ancy (Apr 13, 2011)

Had a somewhat controlled burn for my CRP acres last night and it got into one of my new treed groves and what to know what to expect this year. I had some 10’ autumn blaze maples that got blacken around the base, nana berry hedges that got burned off with 6” left, and eastern red cedar that are a lost for sure. What should I expect to see, will everything die or just give it a year and go from there? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## ATH (Apr 14, 2011)

It all depends on if it cooked the cambium.

Maple is pretty thin skinned - in fact we burn in the woods to kill the maple in favor of the oaks. If it is blackened all of the way around, I'd expect they are dead.

If it is all top dead, I'd plan on starting over with a new planting. Did you burn it or did you hire it out?


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 14, 2011)

i would advise not burning the saplings at all...lol,,, too late!
time to replant..


----------

